# Leopoldi Angelfish ??



## alzak (29 Nov 2012)

Hi 

I come across Leopoldi Angelfish and I really like it, only problem is that I never had any angelfish in my tank is there anything what I must be aware of ?? any tips ??

Thanks all


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Nov 2012)

what other fish do you have? they are very aggressive in certain situations, if you have shrimp forget it. other small fish will get had silly too.. they are better in groups or in a pair. never get 3 as one will be singled out and bullied. they grow very very big s you need to be able to give them the required space. for example if you have a 100l tank i would only recommend 2. that's how much space they require.. I guess thats all I can say without knowing what set up yuou have.. I have hairgrass and mine went along pulling it all out the little buggers!


----------



## alzak (29 Nov 2012)

I picked those as I thought this is a smallest available angelfish ?? My tank is 1200x45x45 I was thinking about 6-8 
I currently have amber tetras, harlequins, german rams and siamese fighter  I know I will have to get rid of some ...


----------



## uk bulldog (29 Nov 2012)

Hi alzak,i bred angels for some years now & have kept them with rams with no problems i have also kept them with neons as long as they are a fair size & were in the tank before the angels come along & have plenty of places to escape to if need be,the siamese fighter may loose its fins though if the leopoldi take a fancy to it .As for the size of the tank i would have thought that 5 along with your other fish should be fine untill they start to pair up & want to breed as they do get teratorial,& as jack- rythm has said dont get 3 as you are asking for trouble.as far as angels go they are one of the smallest strains of wild angels now being kept.

Paul


----------



## alzak (29 Nov 2012)

I'm thinking about 6 or 5 of them and I will get rid of harlequins as my mate got some in his tank and want few more. I found a breeder near me who got some small angels so I may get them over the weekend.

There is a lot of places to hide for siamese fighter and he usually hide away with female lol  but I may remove few plants to make more space available for angels so they can swim across all tank.

Is there any special food which I should give them ??


----------



## uk bulldog (29 Nov 2012)

Tetramin will do you fine.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Nov 2012)

angels and betta together?  thats a recipe for trouble surely..


----------



## jack-rythm (29 Nov 2012)

I wouldnt keep them together no way! although I kept a musk turtle with a betta for about 6 months.. only the turtle got bigger, like the angel fish will, and one morning the betta was gone


----------



## frothhelmet (6 Dec 2012)

I have to warn you that Leopoldi's grow BIGGER than regular scalare angels---I would say 15-20% bigger. Have a look for yourself.

http://www.uk-angelfishforum.org.uk/t19 ... n-scalares

Whoever started that myth that they don't grow as big doesnt know what they are talking about, though they might grow slower.


----------

